# Samsung Galaxy S3 - rumours, details



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2011)

Samsung might be soon the new Apple with the wild futuretastic rumours and leaks of new devices! 



> The anonymous poster claims to have been inadvertently given the impressive spec, which includes a 10-megapixel camera, by a Samsung representative.
> 
> *It is claimed that the camera will be capable of shooting clips at 1080p at 60 frames per second - twice what most current phones are capable of. *
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty fucking nice doesn't it!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 29, 2011)

Eta on Kal-El is 2012 for smartphones last i heard.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the same thing that was 'leaked' to 4chan at the start of the week. Blatant bollocks.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's the relevant section of the leak (the guy reckons a Samsung rep also showed him the Galaxy Nexus):


> Samsung Galaxy S III:
> I personally found their talk of the Galaxy S III much more interesting. They didn’t have a working model of the phone, but they had pictures and slides with specs/info:
> 
> 
> ...





I don't believe a word of it. First of all, he says he 'works with phones' and a Samsung rep came in to show him the devices. If Samsung reps were touring these devices already then we'd have heard way more about them by now. Secondly, he must have a rain-man like memory for tech specs to have remembered all that. Also, I know the chip isn't Tegra, but their roadmap showed quad core chips becoming available at the end of 2012, which would suggest the first quad core phones hitting the market in 2013. We've only just seen the first dual cores, and even mobile tech doesn't move that fast.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> This is the same thing that was 'leaked' to 4chan at the start of the week. Blatant bollocks.



Yep but it's a mark of success that Samsung now have their devices being talked up like this..!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Eta on Kal-El is 2012 for smartphones last i heard.



Love that name.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 30, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep but it's a mark of success that Samsung now have their devices being talked up like this..!


Absolutely, and the Galaxy Nexus shouldbonly add to that if done right.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

That photo looks beyond fake!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Absolutely, and the Galaxy Nexus shouldbonly add to that if done right.



Yup


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy shit these are some crazy specs!!!








> 4.6-inch SuperAMOLED Plus HD display, dual-core 1.8GHz Exynos 4212 processor, 2GB of RAM, and a 12-megapixel main camera.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2011)

Note the typo on that screen: "COPIYING".


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm calling elaborate fake. It seems far too early, the SII has only just been released in the US.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the bit under the lens that looks fuck all like 10 mega pixels is the give away


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

> We were present at Samsung’s CES press conference last Monday, but even we didn’t spot the little gem that All About Samsung did: a previously unseen device shown off in a WiFi camera promotion. Is this the much-rumored Galaxy S III, or just a fanciful mock-up made for the CES presentation?
> http://androidcommunity.com/samsung-teases-possible-galaxy-s-iii-in-ces-presentation-20120117/


Veh nice if true.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 21, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> I think the bit under the lens that looks fuck all like 10 mega pixels is the give away


What about the bit below the lens, that says 8.0 (MP)?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 21, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> What about the bit below the lens, that says 8.0 (MP)?


That's what I was on about Q


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 21, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> That's what I was on about Q


Ah! 

I thought you were commenting on something to do with the aperture


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how they improve the amazing s2 - I'm due a new phone in May so hopefully its out by then.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2012)

There's a chance it may be announced on the 22nd March.



> Samsung could launch its next flagship device the Galaxy S3 at a media event in France on 22 March.
> According to FrAndroid, an invite has been sent out to members of the French media but no details were provided with the date.
> We know the Korean firm is planning a successor to its extremely popular Galaxy S2 before June and it has confirmed that it won't be launched at MWC 2012.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...-galaxy-s3-announcement-date-revealed-1061419


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump as new leaks are about!


----------

